# sulpher tablets



## lily (May 16, 2011)

ive posted here a few times regarding annies constant itch,well a few days ago i went to my local health store and was disgussing what can i use to try and strengthen her immune system,shes been on raw for 8 months ,has been off grass and wool for weeks but still scratches,but ive been thinking is her itch psychological??,the man in the health store asked me if she was always on the go and although she is excersised for 1 hour a day which ample for a bulldog her mind wont be at peace,i started her on sulpher tablets 3 days ago ,now last night i let her in the lounge which is carpeted and she hardly itched at all and when she did i told her no and she stopped,in the past when shes been on the wool carpets the next morning her belly and pits a red raw from scratching but this morning they are clear,yes she has had a bit of a scratch but when i told her no she has stopped!!can a dog have a phantom itch,im thinking that originally she did itch but it has become just a habit,also her sneezing has all but gone,can sulpher work so quickly??,i know it has a lot of benefits including lungs,skin and joints and it aids sleep.any thoughts??,karen


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I have never heard of giving sulphur. What exactly are you giving her and at what dosage? I have a couple boxer puppies with horrible itchies and am wondering if this would help them.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, I believe that once a dog has started to itch and does it constantly for a reason, take away the reason, they have then started a habit they can't quit. So in answer to your question, dogs can have a "Phantom itch"


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

ive been giving her sulpher 30 from the health store ,1 tablet 3 times daily straight on her tongue,plus 1 tablet in her water everytime i refill her bowl,my daughter mentioned that she started itching when i went back to work 8 months ago .perhaps a bit of seperation anxiety ??,it has to be all in her head as she has no rashes and very little itching!!been on wool 2 days now with no physical reaction ,all very strange ,karen


----------

